# 

## BuhNeri

,
 ,     .

,  ,  :  , ,   ..       .          . ,   ,  - .        100%,        ,      3 ,  -,  - ,  - .

.      ,        . 

,      . 
1.  76 -  51 -   ( )
2.  86 -  76 -           26 -   76     86? 
,          76 () -  76 ().

     .

           ?           ,    .

----------


## Mr.Estet

BuhNeri!

        ,     , .. , ,     . 
       ,        :     .
         , ..         (    ).
  .
 572      :
 ;
   ()      ;
         .
  ,  582      &#171;      &#187;.       .  &#171;&#187;    ,   .
, . 1 . 2 . 251                &#171;,         &#187;.
 ,      ,                     (  ),    , , , .
:           ,   ()    .         ,       .
      ?
   .
           .        .  ,      .      ,  ..  . 
              .      ,     .
     ,       .

  ( 2020 ):
- 60 - 51   ( )
- 10 - 60      ()
- 76 - 10         
- 20 (86) - 76     .

 2021      5/2019 "" (    15.11.2019  180).    . 4,  ,  , :
&#171;    : <>  ,          &#187;.
       .          .

----------


## BuhNeri

,       .    ,            .    ,  ,        ,    ,           ,     ,   . ,        ,    . 

  ,    ,      .      76 . -  51,  86 (,   ) -  76 .    ,       ,  ,      ().          ,  .

----------


## Mr.Estet

BuhNeri,       ,    .
     , ..     .
       ,  .

 .
        ,       .

  ,     ,    :
- 60 () - 51 
- 76 () - 60 ()
- 20 (86) - 76 ()

----------


## BuhNeri

> ,       .


*Mr.Estet*, , ,     .     ( )     ,           ,      ,   ,     () .
       - ?           ,    ( ).             ,   .

----------


## Mr.Estet

BuhNeri!

                   (.10  6/01     "  "  6/01,      30.03.2001  26)  -  (. 10  15      5/2019 "",      15.11.2019  180).

             .
,           .

           .
       ,        .
      :
- 76 - 86   
- 20 ( 86) - 76  
       , ,   ,        .

         ,   "        (),  ()    "         . 1 . 2 . 251  .

----------


## BuhNeri

> ,        .


    .      ,   ,     ,   ,         ().  ,     :  ""   ""     ,   ""        .   .    .

 ,  . 250   .8      .   . 251,    ,       .

----------


## Mr.Estet

> . 250   .8      .   . 251,    ,       .


BuhNeri,    .
     ,   "        (),  ()    " (. 1 . 2 . 251  ),      .     .

----------


## BuhNeri

.

----------

